# Can anyone tell shortcoat or longcoat?!



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

I put a deposit on this puppy, can anyone tell if it is shortcoat or longcoat?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Not without a picture.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The breeder also ought to be able to answer that question. Did you ask the breeder?


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

for some reason it didnt let me put the pics. The breeder is fairly certain it is short coat but not 100% so i wanted to post some pics.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

here are the pics of my pup...hopefully. Any opinions on whether it is long or short coat? The picture on the left is about 4 weeks and the pic on the right is almost 5 weeks.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Looks like a normal stock coat pup to me. I've experienced a few long coated pups at that age and they have a certain look about them that this pup doesn't have. Whether long or stock ought to be very easy to tell by the time the pup is old enough to take home in several more weeks.


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for your input Chris Wild. Ya I should be able to tell when I go pick him up, I just really would like him to be a short/ stock coat.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is stinken cute !!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

why is he picked for you at this age?????? color???? by a photo??? I did not know 100% which pup was going where until closer to 6 weeks old in my litter.

He is awfully young to be "chosen" to be the pup you get! Why doesn't the breeder wait until the pups are older to allocate them so you can be sure the pup you get is the most suitable for you??

I dont think he is old enough to be 100% sure of coat, but I would think stock as well.

Lee


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep this in mind when you go to get your pup:

I really, really wanted a short stock coat. I grew up with a couple black and tan saddles on my block as a kid (in the 70's and yes, they roamed the streets loose with our gang of kids) and that's what I've always wanted. When I finally found a breeder, and the timing was right for us, guess what? I ended up with a black and red blanket back (at least I think he's going to be a blanket back) longer coat. I don't think he'll be as long as some, but he's a bit plusher than even the plush coats. He hasn't lost all his puppy fur, especially off his ears, yet, so I don't know, BUT-----

He is absolutely everything else temperament wise I could've wanted. My dream puppy. That is the most important thing in the end.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ditto Wolfstraum . 
The health checks on this pup have not even been done.


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> why is he picked for you at this age?????? color???? by a photo??? I did not know 100% which pup was going where until closer to 6 weeks old in my litter.
> 
> He is awfully young to be "chosen" to be the pup you get! Why doesn't the breeder wait until the pups are older to allocate them so you can be sure the pup you get is the most suitable for you??
> 
> ...


Wolfstraum,
He is allocated to me at such an early age because I am friends with the breeder. I told the breeder that I wanted an all-black shortcoat male. This one happens to be the only all-black male from the litter so he said that he would promise it to me in hopes that it will be a short coat. I visited the pup at 4 weeks and met him and his parents and the rest of his brothers and sisters. I got first pick from the litter but when i go back in a couple of weeks, I will be able to make a definate decision.


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here he is again, do you think he is shortcoat or long coat?


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Short coat.


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rahrah said:


> Short coat.


Rahrah
thanks for your response. I am trying to learn how to tell coat length as a puppy so would you mind explaining why you say it is a shortcoat?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

It's just the way the coat looks
My pup at 5 weeks (Breeders photos)
















My pup at 18 weeks-


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

here are some more pics. Do you think he is short coat or long coat? He is 5 weeks old.


----------

